# גורש



## babaz

Hello,

Could you please help me "arrange these words in their right boxes" ?

גורש 
מגורש
נגרש

Which binayanim ?

Thanks


----------



## Diadem

babaz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please help me "arrange these words in their right boxes" ?
> 
> גורש
> מגורש
> נגרש
> 
> Which binayanim ?
> 
> Thanks


The first one is likely Pa'al (Kal).
The second one would be Pu'al.
Third is Nif'al.


----------



## amikama

babaz said:


> גורש
> מגורש
> נגרש
> 
> Which binayanim ?



All are in binyan pi'el pu'al.

גורש - past, 3rd person m. sing. (he)
מגורש - present, m. sing.
נגרש - future, 1st person plural (we)


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

The first one is pual, isn't it? gurash - past, 3rd person, masc., sing., passive.


----------



## babaz

amikama said:


> All are in binyan pi'el.
> 
> גורש - past, 3rd person m. sing. (he)
> מגורש - present, m. sing.
> נגרש - future, 1st person plural (we)


Thank you for your answer !

I didn't guess that "מגורש" was a piel. Shouldn't we write logically : "מגרש" (me-ga-rech) ?!


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Thank you for your answer !
> 
> I didn't guess that "מגורש" was a piel. Shouldn't we write logically : "מגרש" (me-ga-rech) ?!



מגורש is pual, pres., masc., sing.


----------



## amikama

Sorry for the confusion! I meant pu'al, not pi'el.
מגורש is pu'al, מגרש is pi'el.


----------



## Diadem

What גזרה is the verb?


----------



## amikama

Diadem said:


> What גזרה is the verb?


גזרת השלמים.‏


----------



## Diadem

amikama said:


> גזרת השלמים.‏


So confused. How would you conjugate גרש in ביניין פעל, זמן הווה, נסתר?


----------



## amikama

Diadem said:


> So confused. How would you conjugate גרש in ביניין פעל, זמן הווה, נסתר?


בבניין פִּעֵל? מְגָרֵשׁ.‏

(By the way, this form is not only for נסתר but also for any masculine singular person - אני, אתה, הוא.)


----------



## Diadem

amikama said:


> בבניין פִּעֵל? מְגָרֵשׁ.‏
> 
> (By the way, this form is not only for נסתר but also for any masculine singular person - אני, אתה, הוא.)


Sorry, I meant Pa'al, or קל.


----------



## amikama

Diadem said:


> Sorry, I meant Pa'al, or קל.


גּוֹרֵשׁ

Note that גרש in binyan pa'al is not used in Modern Hebrew.


----------



## Diadem

amikama said:


> גּוֹרֵשׁ
> 
> Note that גרש in binyan pa'al is not used in Modern Hebrew.


Ah! That's why I said his first choice was binyan Pa'al, but now that I know it's not used in modern Hebrew, it all makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## شيري

I agree that the first 2 are pu'al, as was said beforehand, yet the last one is pi'el. It's first person plural, future tense. The same in pu'al would be נגורש. 
נגרש is active, not passive.


----------

